
Creating a simple bastion host with Ansible - ldonley
https://logandonley.com/bastion-host/
======
ldonley
Hey, I created this simple project/guide for a use case I had. I figured it
would be a good opportunity to demonstrate a basic infrastructure-as-code
project that others might also find helpful.

My use case was to create a bastion host, or an environment on the edge of my
homelab, which is the only ingress point from the outside web.

